
Facebook Releases Slingshot For Self-Destructing Selfies - jamesjyu
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/17/facebook-releases-slingshot-for-self-destructing-selfies/
======
hemaljshah
Haven't we already seen this movie with Facebook Poke? We saw how that
ended...

